

Weebly (W07) Gives Users More Variety With New Theme Community - drusenko
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/10/weebly-theme-community/

======
cakeface
One of the things that I've always liked about Weebly is that I could
recommend it to friends and family and know that they would practically have
to end up with a nice looking site. All of the provided themes were well done
in my opinion. Adding user developed themes will certainly result in some
brilliant offerings, but it will also result in a lot of crap.

~~~
drusenko
The important thing to remember is that we approve any themes before they are
displayed in the theme gallery, and we are absolutely committed to maintaining
the level of quality (or a higher level!) than we currently have.

So, you don't need to worry too much about the quality dropping. Instead, over
time, there will be many, many more designs available, which will make each
site look better and even more unique!

